# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Visual Basic >  đề tài quản lí khách sạn

## sevenup024

MÌNH VỪA LÀM XONG ĐỀ TÀI QUẢN LÍ KHÁCH SẠN BẠN NÀO CẦN LIÊN HỆ MÌNH GỬI CHO NHA

[email protected]

----------


## sangdv

bạn oi,mình cần gấp để tham khảo,mình đang lam đề tài " quản lí kho" bằng visual fox,bạn biết chỉ mình với,thứ bảy nộp rồi mà không biết phải làm sao cả

----------

